# Scent similar to BB winter white?



## kisha (May 28, 2015)

I'm looking for an FO similar to BB Winter White. It seems to be discontinued and I can't find the description or usage rate for it. I've been hanging onto this one until I was confident with my recipes, and now that I'm comfortable with them, it's been removed from their website. I'd LOVE to make more soaps with this scent. Does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## dixiedragon (May 28, 2015)

Never soaped it, but I checked the Soap Scent Review Board. Was BB's Winter White a Clarins dupe? If so, maybe this:
http://purefragranceoils.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19&products_id=390


----------



## kisha (May 28, 2015)

I don't think it was a dupe. It had a cool or minty vanilla musk fragrance to it. I have no idea if it had any or all of those notes, can't remember the description, but to me that's what it smells of. It does turn the soap dark so I'm assuming I'm correct on the vanilla but there was something more to that and mint.


----------



## kisha (May 28, 2015)

Found it! I found a blog post on soap queen that describes it as notes of spearmint, peppermint and water mint with chocolate and hot cocoa and a soft dry down of vetiver and West Indian vanilla. That's what I want!!!
ETA, any suggestions on what would be similar?


----------



## nebetmiw (May 30, 2015)

Winter White comes out for the season then gets renamed or taken off till next winter.


----------



## kisha (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, I got a response from BB that makes me sad. They've discontinued it because it wasn't a good seller. My best bet is to try and replicate it from the scent notes but I'm not too confident I'll be able to. I've never blended scents before and know I will never be able to make it exactly as it truly smells.


----------



## dneruck (Jun 2, 2015)

If you still have some of it maybe you can get it duped. I believe BeScented does can dupe it as well as a few other places that I don't remember. Maybe someone else could suggest some.


----------



## kisha (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you! I'll look into it.


----------



## Muskette (Jun 3, 2015)

OH NO! I absolutely love Winter White! It was a huge seller for me this past xmas, and I STILL have people asking for it. I noticed it was off their site but I figured it would be back for next xmas. I am so bummed out about this.


----------



## JBot (Jun 3, 2015)

Sigh.  Nothing triggers my hoarding tendencies like the threat of something I love being discontinued!  It's why I have so much FO that even if I stopped buying more, it would probably take a year to get through my whole stash.

Which reminds me. . .anybody know how the shelf-life of FOs?  I keep them in a cool, dark room in their amber bottles.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 4, 2015)

Doesn't Mike's Fragrances recreate scents? I seem to recall many people saying he does a great job with it.


----------

